# 1930's Detached House, Eaton , Norwich



## Black Shuck (Sep 26, 2010)

I can't find any history at all behind this house suffice to say it was huge with around 3 floors and numerous bathrooms. Very trashed all the way through but definetly worth a mooch round in the early autumn morning. The only thing I can say is that we think it's around the early 30s in date.


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice find mate - Loving the old worsley grill. Is that a E30 tourer I spy also?


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 26, 2010)

Pretty sure it was mate, the house itself was trashed to hell, but my mate Wagg would have loved the wallpaper!!!!


----------



## RichardH (Sep 26, 2010)

That's a cracking find, but it's such a tragedy that it has been left to get into the state it is in.

If I had the money, that'd be exactly the sort of house I'd like to renovate. I'd even be brave and go to Norfolk!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Richard, this had been staring us in the eyes for some time and we'd seen it on the way back from many explores. Not the biggest, not the bet but ok all the same.


----------



## bazzoh (Sep 27, 2010)

nij4829 said:


> Nice find mate - Loving the old worsley grill. Is that a E30 tourer I spy also?



is that a ford popular/anglia "sit up and beg" grille? it does look like one

baz


----------



## Fuzzypiggy (Sep 27, 2010)

Very nice indeed. Looks like squatters might have been in there?

( My late Mum used to have a pair of those statues, the carrot farmer dressed in yellow waitcoat and his wife in a blue dress! LOL! Brought back memories!  )


----------



## rusty-signs (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice report. Is that a new houseing estate in the back ground? could explain thie fate of this house, built in it's grounds maybe?
I'm going with Ford pop on the radiator grill!


----------



## wagg20 (Sep 27, 2010)

Show me the WALLPAPER!!!
Nice find mate!


----------



## Speed (Sep 29, 2010)

its a ford pop grille indeed. You should save it..


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 29, 2010)

That's fabulous, Shucky. It's very similar to the style of the house that's behind The Three Horseshoes Inn that I explored in 08. Linky below if you want to check it out. 

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=6011[/ame]


Keep trawling down (pic heavy over several posts) and you'll come to the back of the pub. I thought then that it was a 1930s to 1950s build, and you don't see many of them around these days.

Nice find.


----------



## Labb (Sep 29, 2010)

A beautiful old house. I really like picture 2 and 3 (except for the nettles). You can really see the beauty in these old houses.


----------



## Tomoco (Sep 29, 2010)

Good job, nice pics.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 30, 2010)

bazzoh said:


> is that a ford popular/anglia "sit up and beg" grille? it does look like one
> 
> baz



I honestly don' know, I was under the impression it was Wolesley.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 30, 2010)

Fuzzypiggy said:


> Very nice indeed. Looks like squatters might have been in there?
> 
> ( My late Mum used to have a pair of those statues, the carrot farmer dressed in yellow waitcoat and his wife in a blue dress! LOL! Brought back memories!  )



I think the whole place had been trashed quite badly Pig. Looked like a Pikey paradise as the place had a caravan!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 30, 2010)

wagg20 said:


> Show me the WALLPAPER!!!
> Nice find mate!



There was loads in the Wagg. From dubious 1970s style to oriental tree, chinesey Delfy stylee!!


----------



## Chui. (Oct 1, 2010)

Black Shuck said:


> There was loads in the Wagg. From dubious 1970s style to oriental tree, chinesey Delfy stylee!!



I haven't quoted you for any particular reason, it's just that I'm hoping you get an email saying that I have replied to you, because my friends and I would like to know if you could tell us the address and way to get into the Thorpe Mental Asylum, as we'd like to take some pictures ourselves. Please get back to me asap x


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 2, 2010)

Chui. said:


> I haven't quoted you for any particular reason, it's just that I'm hoping you get an email saying that I have replied to you, because my friends and I would like to know if you could tell us the address and way to get into the Thorpe Mental Asylum, as we'd like to take some pictures ourselves. Please get back to me asap x[ Sorry Chui but I don't do requests on an open forum. Do like other Urbexers do and do some research properly.


----------



## mondeo man (Oct 2, 2010)

surely someone must own this house?


----------



## Munchh (Oct 3, 2010)

Shucky, you've doubled up on the fireplace pic unless my eyes are deceiving me 

Got a real Norman Bates feeling from the first couple of the outside of the house, real moody. You've done a grand job mate.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 7, 2010)

Munchh said:


> Shucky, you've doubled up on the fireplace pic unless my eyes are deceiving me
> 
> Got a real Norman Bates feeling from the first couple of the outside of the house, real moody. You've done a grand job mate.



Yeah youse right Munnchy!! It just sorta happened!! Norman Bates eh!! I'll have to watch out then!!


----------



## toxic frog (Oct 7, 2010)

Well done! That is one creepy looking house


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks Toxic, it was quite weird.


----------



## Acebikerchick (Oct 18, 2010)

Fuzzypiggy said:


> Very nice indeed. Looks like squatters might have been in there?
> 
> ( My late Mum used to have a pair of those statues, the carrot farmer dressed in yellow waitcoat and his wife in a blue dress! LOL! Brought back memories!  )




Yep my Mum had them too and now ive got them in a box of her belongings...LOL Great pics and what a lovely house it is, even in this state...


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 18, 2010)

Acebikerchick said:


> Yep my Mum had them too and now ive got them in a box of her belongings...LOL Great pics and what a lovely house it is, even in this state...



Thanks Ace, althought trashed, it did have a certain charm.


----------

